
BLURtooth: Latest Bluetooth Security Issue - acm0055
https://gizmodo.com/bluetooth-unveils-its-latest-security-issue-with-no-se-1845013709
======
acm0055
[https://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/589825](https://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/589825)

